# Is the V-Cube collection worth buying



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying the Black standard V-Cube collection and was wondering if you guys think it's worth it. I mainly want the V-6 and V-7 but since my eastsheen 5x5 has now died, I need a new one and the V-5 seems like the way to go. Also I then get some decent 2x2's (stuck with eastsheens atm).
So is it worth buying the collection? Or do the cubes need too much work to be worth it?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

People say the V-cube 2 is the best 2x2 out there

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b6GragiZek&feature=channel_video_title

The V-5 will definetly be a huge improvement after a week of beaking in


----------



## Selkie (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought the black collection and I am very pleased with it. Mainly concentrated on the 5x5 but done a handful of solves on the others. For 2x2, which I have only recently started solving, I do prefer the LanLan. All in all good value for money for the set. The 5x5 alone makes it worth it, approximately 200 solves in and it gets more broken in and amazing by the day, and I have now done the MeMyselfAndPi corner mod. My 6x and 7x are in dire need of breaking in though and the 6x does feel like it needs modding - a job for this weekend - pins for alignment and some rigourous dremmel sanding 

You get a good discount and the delivery from Greece was only 3 days iirc to us here in the UK.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 28, 2011)

you will have to play with them a lot to make them smooth, because they are very stiff, specially the V-6, i have them since last year and I have solved the V-6 just like 5 times, because is very very hard to move.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the advice guys. 

Selkie, in the end what was the total cost for your collection? The V-Site says about £75 but then there is shipping etc. Just curious...


----------



## Selkie (Apr 28, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Selkie, in the end what was the total cost for your collection? The V-Site says about £75 but then there is shipping etc. Just curious...


 
Sorry for the delay replying, the good lady doesn't half make a lot of work out of preparing for a camping weekend... 


87 quid plus pence mate including shipping.


----------



## theace (Apr 30, 2011)

I currently own a YJ 5x5. How does a V5 compare to it? I get decent times on it though it overshoots a lot and hence, locks up quite a bit. It's a little TOO speedy.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

theace said:


> I currently own a YJ 5x5. How does a V5 compare to it? I get decent times on it though *it overshoots a lot and hence, locks up quite a bit. *It's a little TOO speedy.


 
I don't mean to sound rude, but I would say that is more your fault than the cube's; work on turning accuracy more. I use the exact same cube and do not have any problems with overshooting.


----------



## theace (May 1, 2011)

I never said it's the cube's fault :\

I need to re tension it a little. And yeah, I need a lot of practice. I suck at the 5x5 (and big cubes in general). I avg at around 4:30. Just wanted to know how this does compared to the V-5


----------



## avgdi (May 1, 2011)

theace said:


> I currently own a YJ 5x5. How does a V5 compare to it? I get decent times on it though it overshoots a lot and hence, locks up quite a bit. It's a little TOO speedy.



I have this same problem with my V5, it's super loose though. I have never had this problem with anyone else's V5 that I've used.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 1, 2011)

theace said:


> I never said it's the cube's fault :\
> 
> I need to re tension it a little. And yeah, I need a lot of practice. I suck at the 5x5 (and big cubes in general). I avg at around 4:30. Just wanted to know how this does compared to the V-5


 
I have the V-cube 5x5 and YJ 5x5 and imo, the V-cube 5x5 is a lot faster. I think the Y-J is smoother, but I would rather have the speed of the V-cube than the smoothness of the YJ


----------

